
I Will Never Understand Dropbox - shreyshrey
https://twitter.com/chrissyteigen/status/1169027130308644867
======
pontifier
I hadn't used it for a long time, but in the back of my mind I always thought
"hey, I've got some stuff in dropbox that was important.

Then they sent out a notice, to an email that I no longer check regularly,
that if I didn't do something by some date I'd lose it... Now I have no
incentive to ever log in ever again.

------
simonblack
I had lots of unpleasant experiences with Dropbox when I was travelling in
foreign countries back in 2011-2012, so I got rid of Dropbox not long after.

I found that, for me, it was simpler in the long run as well as more secure to
implement my own file server accessible from anywhere in the world.

------
ALittleLight
I've never used Dropbox myself, but I assume it's like Google Drive.

What is the relevance of this tweet?

~~~
kochikame
Dropbox is infamously full of weird edge cases, uncertainty and various sundry
other weirdnesses. Lots of people feel that they never quite know where their
stuff is, how the versioning works etc.

Google Drive has almost none of these issues.

